# Amy's furkids & more: 2011



## undergunfire (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello! I haven't been on here very often (just occasionally looking around), but I used to be very active! You can see my old blog here....http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54231&forum_id=6&page=18

Things have changed drastically for myself and the furkids in the past 7 months (divorce, death, moving, etc). We have a whole "new life", so don't be surprised at how different this blog will be . I won't start off this blog with all of the bad things that happened for the past 5 months of last year, but rather just start right off with talking about our "new life"!

In this blog I will talk about (and post pictures!!!) my pets, life, job, and whatever else comes to mind .



To start off....

I'm *Amy*, 22 years old, and I live in northern Arizona (Prescott). I am a professional dog groomer and have been grooming for the past 8 months (since graduating school) - I love to groom! Someday I hope to turn to mobile grooming and have my own van, since I love the idea of working for myself and mobile just seems to be the best way for me. I'd eventually like to go to school for something else (in case my health or something makes me not able to groom), but I am not sure yet what other path to take.

I love tattoos - I have a big memorial piece portrait of my kitten (RIP) on my upper middle back, a chest piece with bunnies (including a portrait of Morgan), and on my arm I have a pin up girl grooming a standard poodle.








I have a boy friend (his name is *Finley*), he is 25 years old, and is a bicycle mechanic. Finley is a wonderful guy, so I am glad we were able to be friends and get to know each other very well before getting into a relationship. Finley loves the furkids and is very active with them...taking a special liking to Tibi (the cat) and the fishies.

*-------------------------*


*Molly and Morgan* are two adopted (spayed & neutered) bonded house bunnies who are insanely in love with each other! Morgan's birthday is 6/24/06, which would make him 5 years old this June. Molly is approximately 2 years old...I don't know her actual birthday. M&M have free run of my little 1 bedroom apartment, but only when I am home. Any other time they spend in their 2x4 NIC cage. 












*-------------------------


Sam* is my little dog - he is a 3 year old Doxi/Min Pin mix, adopted from a rescue. He is pretty much the best dog ever....feisty and playful when you want him to be, but all other times....he just sleeps . Samweenie gets to go to work with me every day and hates it when he has to get left home alone (which is very rare). He is the little love of my life!*






**-------------------------*


*Juju* (or Juji, Toodles, Toots, Doot-Doot, etc...hehe) is my precious kitty-kitty, he is about 4.5 year old and I adopted him from a local cat rescue when he was 1.5 years old. Ju is a polydactile, so he has 6 toes on each foot...making him appear to have adorable little mittens! He gives the best kisses and loves to snuggle. Juju is the best cat I could have ever asked for.







*Tibi* is my tubby kitty, whom is a little over 2 years old. He is what you may call a "typical fat cat"....only likes attention on his own time, loves to eat, enjoys cat naps, and rarely likes to play (except the laser pointer does get him moving). I love my Tubby Tibi...he is a special big boy!





*
**-------------------------*


The *fish* are definitely a fun pet to have and they are relaxing to look at after a long/stressful day at work. I really love my fish - they have become one of my favorite pets.

*10 gallon tank*...3 black skirted tetras, 2 black neon tetras, 2 Oto catfish, 1 male veil tail betta, and a little snail (who appears from the sand every few days). I am looking into adding a few more little tetras, though.








*5 gallon tank*...1 male ghost shrimp, 3 female ghost shrimp, 2 snails (gold & ivory), and a female guppy. This is a fairly new tank...the guppy is the only survivor out of 3 other guppies, so we are deciding what to do with this tank.








*36 gallon bow front tank*...no occupants yet - we don't even have it started up (so no pictures)! I was at Petsmart and saw this tank on sale (originally $160, on sale for $120, and a $20 mail in rebate), so I decided to buy it! We are still searching for a stand for it and trying to decide what type of fish we are going to add to it.

Ohhhh...and Finley is on his way to pick up another 30+ gallon tank from his friend's grand mother....for FREE! I guess it has been sitting in her garage and has everything included with it (including new stuff in the boxes). So, we are going to hang onto this tank and probably not set it up for a while...maybe possibly upgrade the 10 gal. to this tank?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2011)

So nice to see you blogging again!!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, Peg! I just have so many adorable pictures and things to share .


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, Morgan is a DOLLBABY....and if he disappears suddenly...he didn't come to Texas...nope...not at all.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 24, 2011)

Great to see you back.

I love the pictures, especially the kitty pictures.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 24, 2011)

Morgie will be coming to Texas....because I am planning to move to Austin by November of this year :biggrin:! I have been wanting to get out of AZ for a long time...and am now very seriously saving money and making serious plans. Austin just seems like such a great place! Del Rio is only about 4 hours away from Austin, according to Google Maps .

































































Their new NIC cage....















I will post more pictures tomorrow - I have a TON .


----------



## Nela (Feb 24, 2011)

Amy, it's great to hear from you again. You seem to be doing very well and it's great to see you so happy. Awww it was so nice to see pictures of all the furbabies and fish. :biggrin2: I think you should have one of those miniature aquatic frogs too. Hehehe. Wishing you all the best in your present and future!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 24, 2011)

I can hardly wait till you move to Texas.

I hate hate HATE driving in Austin (did I mention I hate it??)....but for you....I'd brave the traffic.

Of course I'd have to bring Zeus along so you could meet him....


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 24, 2011)

Love the pictures, love your tattoos as well they are beautiful!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 24, 2011)

Yay now just for you to keep it updated.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 24, 2011)

*Nela -* thank you! And nope...no froggies in this house - I am terrified of frogs :expressionless.
*Peg - *I would love to meet Zeus, and of course...Angel. It would be really nice to see you again (and the family, if they came along!). 4 hours isn't far, but we could always come there or meet half way somewhere for a "fun day" !
*Grace -* thanks! I will have to post the pictures of my tattoos . I still need to figure out how to get a good picture of the one on my arm - the piece is pretty large and it is hard to photograph.
*Alicia -* I will surely try to keep this thing updated. I just have so many pictures and stuff to share .


*----------------*

*Work related talk....*


Well, today was a slow day at the grooming salon - I only had 3 dogs to groom and stood around for an hour today just waiting around. Thankfully, I got to leave for an hour to come home for lunch, or else I would have been standing around the shop for another hour. I get paid commission, so I really don't like to clean things or do odds & end type stuff because I don't get paid for it.....so I just stand around or play with dogs .

My boss is trying to move me over to salary. The other two groomers at the salon told her that they didn't want to go on salary...so she is trying to push it on me. I don't think her take on it is very fair because she is offering me a yearly amount that is either the same or a tad less then what I have the potential to make this year....but yet she wants me to work twice as hard. The monthly amount BEFORE taxes get taken out would be okay...but the amount that my checks will be each week AFTER taxes would be pretty crappy. 

See...some weeks I may only make $180 a week (after taxes), where as other weeks I can make $580 (after taxes). I see how she says that salary will bring me in a steady income, especially during the slow times, but I don't think she is being fair at all with her salary offer to me. 

We have another meeting on Saturday to discuss it...and I am going to be strong and put my feelings out there about it. It didn't seem like she was giving me a choice whether or not to go on salary, so we will see what happens. The worse she can do is fire me. Yes, it would suck, big time, but I don't want to work for someone who would "abuse me" anyway. 

I just need to save as much money as possible by November, because that is when I plan to make the big move to Austin, TX. I know if I got put on salary, then it would be really hard to save the money I want to save to move because after bills & stuff....the amount per month I'd be making on salary wouldn't leave me with a whole lot to save. See....some months (thankfully I am back up on my feet over the last few months) I can save $500-$600, where as other months I may only be able to save $50-$100. So, that makes a big difference in my eyes. The quicker I save, the sooner I will be in Austin!!

*----------------

Fish tank talk.....

*So, the tank that Finley's co worker's grandmother gave him is probably a 20 gallon tall. It is really, really dirty...so we need to clean it up. The hood is in good shape, and the tank looks to be in good shape...we just need to see if it will hold water once it is cleaned up. I think the filter should be replaced because it seems really old and it is missing the top piece, and it will need a heater for most fish....but overall, its pretty good for being free! We decided that we will probably clean it up and sell it, that way we can have a little extra money to put into our 36 gallon bow front.

Ohh, and we decided to just build a tank stand for the 36 gallon. It can weigh around 400lbs after water, sand, and deco go into it...so we thought it would be safer to build a stand rather then try to find some sturdy piece of furniture at the thrift stores. Hopefully the weather is nice this weekend so we can build, but I think it is supposed to rain & snow again on Saturday and Sunday.*


**----------------

*Well...I am feeling a bit under the weather (sinus/sore throat issue starting), so I am going to relax and watch some television. I'm sure I will post up pictures later, since I have a lot to share from over the last few months!*
*


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 24, 2011)

YAY! She posted again.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there someone else in town you could work for that does grooming?

If not - would you be willing to work at another place (like you've worked before) just to save money until November? 

I guess I'm asking if you have a back-up plan (I'm sure you do).

I can see where you're coming from....but I can also see her point of view.

What about a base salary with extra commission for those weeks when you work more?

Just a thought...

Keep us updated.


----------



## Happi Bun (Feb 25, 2011)

Yay for you being back with a new blog! :weee: Love the new bun cage, gorgeous!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, my boss talked to me today...but she was in a huge hurry to get out of the door so she could help her husband move into his house (they are splitting up). The talk was only a few minutes long and we didn't come to any sort of conclusion to the salary thing. I will talk to her again on Tuesday and see what happens. She kind of got all panicky when I whipped out the last year's tax return. She tried to tell me what that number wouldn't be doubled and that her offer was higher then what I would make this year. I know that isn't true...so I am frustrated. I've talked to the two groomers at the shop and also the kennel manager (we are the only employees, besides a new bather)...and they all think my boss' offering to me isn't fair at all. We are all shocked by this salary thing and how unfair Vicki is being with it. If she isn't careful, then she will likely loose all of us.


I'm going to be working every Monday at my old job (the one I had before grooming), so that will bring in an extra $200 or so a month for savings to move to Austin. And, if worst comes to worst (if Vicki fires me for refusing her unfair salary offer), then I will work 40 hours a week at my old job while I look for another grooming job. I should be able to live off of that income for a little bit, especially since I have some savings.



So, Thursday night I started feeling super sicky (sore throat/body aches/sinus congestion). I was really sick yesterday, with what I am pretty sure was the flu. Today I feel much better, but I still have the super bad sinus congestion.

Apparently we are supposed to get like 10-12 inches of snow tonight, snow all day tomorrow, then tomorrow night we are supposed to get 6-10 inches. I know it doesn't seem like a lot to most of you....but even just 5 inches in this part of Arizona pretty much closes everything and you are snowed in. They really suck at plowing the roads and only plow the main roads. I went and stocked up on food & drinks today, so I am all prepared to be stuck inside of my house until Monday (most likely).


I will update more later with pictures....gotta go frost some cupcakes .


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, we got about 6-10 inches of snow at my house last night. It is very sunny outside today, but only about 33 degrees F. Apparently no snow will be falling tonight, but some clouds in the sky are a bit grey & heavy looking.

Since we are snowed in (main roads are pretty clear, but we have to dig out the car), we are just having our usual "lazy Sunday" day today. Lazy Sundays usually include making yummy food (eating all day, haha), taking new pictures of the pets, letting the lovebuns have free run all day, and watching movies or television series (we are on season 2 of Lost right now).

Soooooo, pictures :biggrin2:!!!!



Here is the snow from outside of my bedroom window....















*Fat Tibi....*















*Toodles....*



















*
Samweenie.....*





































I will post the lovebuns pictures in a little bit, since it's breakfast time (blueberry pancakes!) and they are still uploading .


----------



## Nela (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL oh man... I had been in the middle of typing about the frogs then thought "Wait, isn't she the one that hates frogs? Hmm... Nah must be someone else..." Oops Sowwy. Lol.

Wishing you all the best with work and saving money for the move. I hope things work out with your salary. Great pics. I miss the snow!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 3, 2011)

*Work related talk....*

Well, my boss offered me $2,000 more in yearly salary and told me that I have the choice to take her offer...or walk :grumpy:. So, I decided I would stay at the shop...but I am going to look for another grooming job. I am thinking I will try at Petco and see what happens. I don't like the idea of working for corporate, but at least this will give me a foot in the door and I can probably put in a transfer for when I move to Austin. 

I'm just a bit bummed because I like my co workers and my boss, my clients, and the fact that I can bring my dog to work with me daily...but I need to do what is best for me career wise. I'm hoping this salary thing won't be as bad as I think it is. My main goal right now is to just save as much money as I possibly can before September or October...because I plan to move to Austin by November.

On another note...I worked my first day back at my old job on Monday. I really enjoyed sitting in a chair all day and stickering key chains (we put stickers on the back of solar key chains) and chatting with everyone again. It was a nice change because I am so used to running around and busting butt at dog grooming. 


*
Fish tank talk....*

We lost one of our black neon tetras ...probably due to high ammonia amounts in the 10 gal, so we are trying to level that out so that we can slowly add in a few more black neon's, so our lone one isn't lonely!

We still have our 36 gal. bow front tank sitting in the box in the living room. We debated whether or not to keep it & set it up, or take it back to PetSmart. We are having a VERY hard time finding a tank stand for it....PetSmart & Petco's stands are super expensive and they don't feel like they are of the best quality. We tried searching all of the thrift stores in town multiple times. I looked on CL a few times, but I really don't want to drive all over town to people's houses. We thought about building a tank stand, so that is still being discussed.

We thought about taking it back because we are wondering how hard it will be to move a bunch of fish to Austin with us. We will grow attached to the fish and won't want to rehome them, but we also don't want to invest a bunch of money into fish and risk them dying during the trip. So, it is a tough call. 

I still need to clean up the 20+ gallon tank that we got for free and sell it. That way, it will have basically paid for the set up of the 36 gal. tank (if we decide to do it), along with the sale of the little couch that I have in my living room (no one sits on it).



*Random talk....*

Only 1 week before my trip to Cali! Finley's 25th birthday is next Thursday, so we are going to LA for the weekend. We are going to see a show in Phoenix on Thursday night, then leave for LA after the show. On Friday we are going to go to museums & such, Saturday its off to Six Flags Magic Mountain, then on Sunday we will go to the fashion district to do some shopping. I am super excited! Our 2 friends are also coming with us and we are staying at one of our friend's aunts house for free .

I still don't know what I am going to get Finley for his birthday. Dudes are super hard to shop for. I have been really listening to him over the last two weeks or so, to try to get clues, but I am clueless! I thought about just getting him a good bottle of Scotch, since he likes it and maybe some new shirts? 

I really need to go shopping this weekend for myself too - need some new shirts for vacation because I hate all of mine! You can only wear the same clothes for so long before you feel unattractive in them :expressionless.



Sharing some grooming pictures from 2 weeks ago! I need to get around to posting all of the pictures that I have of Molly and Morgan, since this is a bunny forum .

*Lilly before.... *- female Standard Poodle in a cut with "leg warmers", eventually those will grow out into "bell bottoms"....











*Lilly after....*











*Sommer before... *- female "Multi-Poo" puppy (Maltese/Poodle mix)....











Sommer after....


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2011)

Love seeing the before and after.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the grooming pics. That's cool.
I'm jealous that you're going to Magic Mountain; that's my favorite theme park!


----------



## butsy (Mar 4, 2011)

i would LOVE to see pics of your tatts !!!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, I have some rat kids in the house again. My kinda-best friend (well, we don't really hang out/talk often anymore)'s mom had 3 rat girls. Her mom is a hoarder of stuff (but not animals). I've been going over to my friend's house randomly over the last 8 months (since Ryan and I split up), and the rats have always had a disgustingly dirty cage - no toys, no hammocks. They were fed bird seed & puppy chow, maybe an occasional saltine cracker if my friend's mom or her sister felt like giving them one. 

I always felt bad for the girls and wanted to take them so I could foster them & adopt them out to someone who would love them....but her mom kept saying she had someone lined up at her work who wanted to take them as pets. Well, I went over to my friend's house last night and the rats were still there...rotting away :X. She convinced her mom that I should take them....so, I did.

I got them a new cage because there was no way they could keep living in the hamster cage (in which I feel is even too small for a hammie). I got lucky because PetSmart is selling out of their "All Living Things" cages, so I got a fairly decent cage for just $40. Thankfully I had fleece in garbage bags in my closet, so I could cut it up to make some liners for the cage. I also had lots of extra bunny toys, which can be used for rat toys. I do still need to get them a litter box and sew up some hammocks, though.


The one blue rat is VERY skinny....like probably a week or two away from starving to death . She is just skin and bones. The black capped girl is also skinny, but not as bad. The agouti dumbo girl, however, is pretty hefty for a female rat.

I plan to fatten them up by feeding lots of meaty baby foods, eggs, Ensure/baby oatmeal mixes, and bits of whatever healthy dinners us humans are eating. I bought them a bag of high quality senior dog food as a staple, but still need to whip up a homemade grain mixture (various kinds of healthy organic cereals, pastas, nuts, etc).

Once these ladies are at healthy weights, then I will go ahead and adopt them out .





















































I am glad that I took them, because if I hadn't, then they would have just sat there and rotted away because no one in that house was doing anything about them .

They also have 2 tree frogs (I think) in a 10 gallon tank. I don't know how they are still alive because I can't imagine they ever get food. I am pretty sure they probably need a heat lamp and humidity in their tank...in which they do not get. Every time I peer into the tank they are sitting in a water dish that never has any water in it. This has also been going on, that I have noticed, for 8 months...so I am sure its been WAY longer. Most of you know that I HATE frogs and am terrified of them...but I can't help but feel bad for them too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow maybe ask around see if anyone you know likes frogs.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2011)

How is it you almost always make me want rats when you post pictures????


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 6, 2011)

*Alicia - *I talked to my friend today and she said she will look for a home for her mom's frogs. I told her to call the local zoo and see if they could take them, since they take in surrenders. At least at that point, the frogs will receive proper care AND have a forever home.

*Peg -* it's because deep down, you loooove adorable ratties .


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, and the rat girls need names (I do name all my fosters). Any ideas? I like people names .


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2011)

For the blue one....Billie Holiday, Janis Joplin and Bonnie Raitt all sang the blues...


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2011)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Peg -* it's because deep down, you loooove adorable ratties .


We're currently having a problem with mouse in the rabbitry and as much as I HATE them....I keep finding myself laughing at their antics and wanting to cage and domesticate them (I'm not).

We're using the traps where you trap and release them and they're ok...but we're releasing them away from the house.

Edited to add: I say this....because after watching these mice....ratties are ... more acceptable now?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 6, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well, Morgan is a DOLLBABY....and if he disappears suddenly...he didn't come to Texas...nope...not at all.


He went to Indiana! (evil laugh!)


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor rattums!  Thank goodness you were able to rescue them. 

That's awful about the frogs. Are they whites tree frogs? I freakin love those guys and they do need heat and humidity.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 7, 2011)

You are a saint for thking in the girls! I for the life of me can not figure out why people get pets and fall out of love with them and just forget that they have them! I could never do that NEVER! I am sure they are enjoying the clean blankets to sleep on! They look very sweet!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope you find another grooming job, I've been on both sides of the fence of the salary issue. For me getting paid hourly has been better the salary. Your smart for just taking the offer and looking for something else.

It is quite an honor to be inthe presence of Zeus. He's a cool bun.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 16, 2011)

*Rats...*
Well, the rat girls are slowly gaining weight. We still have a while to go, but thankfully weight is being put on. I pulled out my sewing machine (finally, after 9 months), and am going to sew them some cage liners & hammocks. So far, they don't really enjoy hammocks though. I also wish they would use their cage better...they mainly hang out on the bottom level!


*Fish...*
We cleaned out & took the 5 gallon tank back to Walmart. So, the 10 gallon tank now has 1 female guppy, 1 black neon tetra, 1 male betta, 3 black skirted tetras, 2 oto catfish, 2 ghost shrimp, and 2 mystery snails. They are all doing wonderfully and are very happy.

The 36 gallon bow front tank is all set up with 3 Goldfish and 3 mystery snails!

I will update pictures of the tanks later.


*Bunnies...*
The love-buns are doing super well. I got them started on veggies last night and they are enjoying them. Morgan is a bit skinny because I think Molly hogs down a lot of the pellets, so I am trying to balance everything out with some veggies. They are just living the spoiled house bunny life...good eatin', big cage, and lots of run time in my bedroom - they decided they'd rather hang out in there then in the living room...probably because its noisy out here with the tv .


*Dog & kitties...*
Both are doing good, nothing new in their world.


*Finley & I...*
We are great!! Work is both busy for us right now because it is spring break and the weather is getting nicer (75+ degrees!). We really enjoyed our vacation to LA this past weekend and surprisingly didn't spend a lot of money at all, so that is good.


*Work...*
I decided that I am really just getting screwed pretty bad by going on salary, so I am filling out an application to Petco's grooming salon and will be checking out some grooming salons in the area to see if they are hiring for a groomer. I am upset because I love (most...haha!!!) of my clients (mainly the dogs), but I need to be able to make as much money as possible, so that I can move to Austin, TX this fall. Also, I was the only one who was forced to go onto salary and I think my boss knew she would trap me into it because I can't be without a job. 

So, my plan is to look around for another grooming job and put my 2 weeks notice into the shop. Thankfully I work at a different place on Mondays and can always switch to working full time (Mon-Fri) there and still make enough to just barely live each month...but I'm glad to have that job to fall back onto while I look for a grooming job. I am hoping that my boss will realize that I am serious about leaving and switch me back onto 50% commission so that I won't leave. If I leave, then she is really screwed because she doesn't want to groom, so that would leave only 2 groomers who are already maxed out on dogs each day....AND she would have to close down Saturdays for grooming, which is something she will not want to do. She could look to hire another groomer, but experienced groomers (if they are smart) won't take her salary offer (she will try to screw any new groomer, too)...AND it is really hard to find good groomers.

Hopefully things work out. I am just not willing to work for someone who is okay with screwing me over, just so that they can pocket more money for their personal expenses (not the business'). If she wants more money for her personal stuff, then she should be grooming her own dogs and making the money herself...not cutting my pay and making me basically pick up her slack. 

Just in the past 2 weeks I could have made $500 extra if I was still on 50% commission, but being on a crappy salary took that away :X.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2011)

The blue girl rat isn't doing so well right now. She is breathing rapidly, doesn't want food or water, and isn't being active. She has also secluded herself from the other two girls (who are bouncy & active). I've seen this plenty of times before...and all I can do right now is try to keep her comfy and get her to the vet in the morning on my way to work.

She has gained a bit of mass in the last 10 days, but not as much as I would have liked. I have tried every sort of food & force feeding to get her to eat...and it takes a lot to get her to eat, and when she does...its barely anything. Maybe being starved for so long as done some damage on the inside that is catching up to her.

Rats just go downhill insanely fast . I'm just glad that I have had 10 days to have been able to show her the love she has never had before.


----------



## Nela (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear Do you think she will make it? I guess she was just so neglected for so long. What a pity. At least she can go peacefully if she does, knowing what it is to be loved like you say. ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2011)

*hugs* You are an angel to her.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2011)

The sweet blue girl is still with us. I checked on her this morning and she was breathing normally and sleeping in the hammock with the other two girls. When I got home a bit ago she was also still breathing normally...and all the girls are still sleeping in the hammock (lazy rats!). So, I will just keep trying my best with her and see where it goes. None of the girls are sneezy, so there are no signs of URI's...which is a very good thing.

I also found a lump under the agouti dumbo girl's arm pit. I'm going to keep an eye on it. Tumors in female rats are very common.

I think I am going to name the agouti girl "Willow", but the other two still need names!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2011)

*Rats....*
The blue girl rat is still hanging in there and doing well, actually . I think maybe giving her metacam on Wednesday night really helped her, as far as the pain went.

I may have found the 3 girls a home already, but I want to talk with the person more and see their house before I make any decision. They have rat experience, as well as 6 kids who can also pay attention to the girls. I just want to see how the kids act and make sure they don't have reptiles. You just never know sometimes...even if you ask a million questions and have a good feeling. Rats are just "rats" to some people, even if they seem like they love them. I really just want to make sure they go to a good home...not one where they will be neglected again.


*Buns....*
They are really loving their nightly salads. I also upped their pellets, and Morgan seems to be gaining a bit of weight already. Molly sprints for the salad, while Morgan eats pellets...then when he is done he goes for the rest of the salad while Molly runs for the pellets. I think its odd that they are eating alone, but its a good thing for Morgan....Molls is a hog!

I put some craisins in a plastic easter egg and they are going nuts to get them out. The egg has little holes in it, so they can smell the craisins. 

Oh...and I noticed at Petsmart today they had Oxbow timothy cake treats on sale for $3.67 a bag, instead of $4.99 a bag :shock:. So, I got a few of those since they love them. I'll probably go back and get more this week.


*Fish....*
The stupid snails killed & ate one of our Oto catfish in the 10 gallon, so we moved the snails into the 36 gallon with the Goldfish. So now we have 4 Goldfish (we got another today) and 5 mystery snails in the 36 gallon. We don't be adding anymore to that tank.

We named our Goldfish after ourselves and 2 good friends (weird? maybe..haha!!). So we have "Finley", "Amy", "Brent", and "Sarge" . 

In the 10 gallon we now have 1 male betta, 1 female guppy, 3 black skirt tetras, 3 black neon tetras, 2 oto catfish, and 2 ghost shrimp. We do weekly water changes to keep everything clean.

Sad news....our female guppy decided to have live babies (well after a month after our male guppy died). We saw 3 babies last night (when we think they were born), but now they are gone. We are pretty sure those dumb snails ate them. They were so tiny and cute, so I was really upset that they didn't make it.

More sad news...Brent (one of our Goldfish) lost one of his pectoral (I think thats the name for a front fin?) fins yesterday. He is swimming around & eating just fine, so we didn't want to take him back to Petsmart because we are worried they will just kill him. We are checking the water levels daily, to make sure the water is good & clean. We are going to do a partial water change tonight.

New 36 gallon tank (minus the new Goldfish and 2 other mystery snails)....







*Work....*
I am really unsure about what I want to do as far as work goes :rollseyes. It is just a super tough decision and I am afraid to make the wrong choice. I don't know if I should just bite my tongue and keep working there on salary or take a huge risk and put my 2 weeks in....unsure if another grooming job will provide more pay & such for me. Its just really tough when I love who I work with and I love my clients. I don't want to go to another salon and not get along so well with my co workers. The co workers I have now are just so fun and are such great friends....I really love them and they are so supportive of me.

:holedig:


*Humans...*
We are doing really good with our healthy (still vegetarian) eating plan :biggrin:. We've been eating salads (lots of different veggies & black beans) nearly 2 times a day, as well as eating very healthy dinners. We noticed we were eating a ton of pizza (and spending money on ordering out for it) and Taco Bell. Winter time is just rough...you want to eat yummy fattening comfort foods, but it really catches up to you! 

We went to Sam's Club today and spent $100 on fresh veggies, frozen fruit, big tub of yogurt, bulk cheese, and spices. I can't remember what else we got, but all fresh foods. Finley bought us a Ninja food processor - so we can make hummus, pesto sauces, fresh salsa, fruit smoothies, etc.

:eats:

Decided what to have for breakfasts has been the hardest part of this, so we decided to make fruit smoothies in the mornings - using a variety of frozen fruits, scoop of yogurt, scoop of protein, fresh fruit juice, and of course ice. We both like to sleep until the last second...so making quick smoothies to go in the mornings sounded like a good plan. Besides, they are delicious!!


*Other talk...*
I'm seriously considering selling my truck - it is 21 years old, costs me nearly $80 to fill up now :shock:, and has 217k+ miles on it. It runs pretty darn good, but really....I am spending roughly $200 a month for my truck (in gas & insurance)...and all I do is drive to & from work (across town). Whenever we go to the store or to the next town over to see our parents, we just take Fin's car since its little and gas is insanely cheap for it.

So, I'd like to buy a scooter :wiggle. Gas will be super cheap, as will insurance. The scooter will pay for itself in such a short time. Besides, I'll be selling the truck before we move to Austin this fall anyway. Its now gearing into being spring, so nice weather is well on its way. It also barely ever rains here, but when it does then Finley can just bring me to work before he goes in.

I've been searching online for a used scooter, so I don't have to spend $1,200+ on a brand new one. I haven't seen much, so the search is slow-going. I really want a retro style one!




My stepsister was in town from NY :biggrin:. She left to go back today ....







My brother and I :thumbup....







Finley and I :love:...









I plan on getting some bunny pictures tomorrow :brown-bunny!


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 21, 2011)

You have a lot of cute pictures, very nice blog.

That really sucks about the grooming job. I wouldn't give them your two weeks until you have something lined up (that's just my opinion) That was a really sucky thing your boss did. Why did they make you do it and not the others?

Also I love fish tanks. I have a few my favourite is my brackish water one for my green spotted puffer.

I'm sorry to hear some of your fish are dying, I have some advice though. (If you want it of course, if not read no further! haha) 
Your tetras are schooling fish and should be in groups of at least five, same with the guppies (they can get sick easier due to stress).
You also can't put much in a 10 gallon tank, so you probably have really high nitrates and amonia (do you have any testers?)
I'm glad you only have four goldfish (I never owned these, so I'm not sure what kind they are, but if they can grow more then three inches you'll need a bigger tank)
Also, moving fish tanks sucks. I wouldn't start your other one until you leave, it will be diffifcult to move all those tanks.
I would look into upgrading your small ones though for the amount of fish you have when you do set it up.
I've also never heard of snails killing fish, weird!


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm loving your blog


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 22, 2011)

Glad the buns are doing good. Funny how they know when to switch.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, guys !


Nothing new around here, really. Lots of "fish drama", but thankfully Jynxie is nice enough to offer her advice to me!

I thought I had possibly for a home for the rat girls, but I haven't received an email from the person in a few days. I'd really like to get them adopted! It is nice having rat kids in the house again, but I'm really sure that this will be the last time I will foster/own rats. I love rats, but they just aren't for me anymore. Besides, my heart still aches for my precious Spootie....who died almost a year and a half ago at the rip old age of 3.5 years.

I'm about to go take some new pictures of the buns. They are running around the bedroom and the lighting in there is really good right now!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2011)

And here are the pictures to follow ....


Morgie in his new Dunkin' Donuts box....

















Miss Molly-Sophia - my bunny who is a tough girl and doesn't mind bossing the cats and dog around ....



















Chubby girl ....








The line for the bathroom....








My heart bunny :inlove:....








NIGHTLY TREAT TIME!!!!!.....


Pweaaaaase, I neeeeeds it!!!













I found these treats at the local doggie bakery. The ingredients seem bunny safe to me, so they get one of these cute flower shaped treats a week .








I gotta get it!!








The treats available to them....






Although, they do not like the timothy treats by Oxbow...so hopefully Alicia's bunnies will like them because I am sending them to her (that makes two bags of those!) along with other treats for her kiddo's in the Easter package I am sending out .


Molly, hiding out in her willow tunnel that we got from the wonderful, The Bunny Basics - located in Scottsdale, AZ.... http://www.thebunnybasics.com/


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I love this picture, I see it every night. Great pictures, such cute bunny's.


----------



## Yield (Mar 25, 2011)

[align=center]I love your blog. I love the grooming pictures. I love your bunnies. And I love that you saved those rats. I used to have rats, but I hardly played with them much because they always peed on me. (I was young). I wouldn't get another- they're not for me anymore either. =)


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Dave and Bailee :biggrin:!



It is Saturday today and I get to wake up an hour later for work on Saturday mornings (8:30am). Well, I couldn't sleep...so I got up at my usual week day time of 7:30am. I decided to let the bunnies run around while I watch cartoons (Jimmy Neutron! haha) until I needed to shower and get ready for work. Bad idea....I will NEVER let the bunnies run around that early in the morning again. They never really come into the living room, but this time they decided they'd like to binky throughout it and get into everything that they can. The living room isn't bunny proofed (cords everywhere) since I supervise them when they are out here, but that will be changing here very soon.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 28, 2011)

What a terrible weekend.


My mom (who lives in upstate NY) and I do not have a super good relationship. She has been an alcoholic for longer then I can remember, and those that have to deal with alcoholics know how crappy they can be. I am sure she's done some hard drugs somewhere along the line too. She was sober for probably around 5-6 years a year and a half ago, when she met her fiance...who was a wonderful guy who was trying to help her have a better life. Well, he got cancer and passed away in September of 2009. It all went downhill from there...

I guess my mom was going to be evicted from her trailer (she bought a trailer in a park after her fiance died) on Saturday. A police went there and supposedly had to bust the door down because she wasn't answering. She was unconscious on the couch and had left a suicide note. My mom tried to kill herself, but was unsuccessful. She is in a hospital, denying that she tried to end her life.

..........

Then yesterday Finley and I found out that his best friend, who is also my ex, got into a really bad motorcycle accident late Friday night. We heard from his mom that all of his organs have suffered trama, they keep draining blood from his lungs (a liter yesterday), his pelvis/hips are destroyed, and he is in a medically induced coma. They did 2 surgeries already and he went in for his third this morning at 2am. It doesn't look good, as of right now.

..........

Saturday morning my Grandmother (who also lives in Upstate NY) fell down some stairs outside of her apartment complex and they thought she had bleeding on her brain. She is just fine, but it was really scary to hear about. She is a really bad diabetic and they believe that her blood sugar was too low...causing her to faint and fall down the stairs.




--------


Finley and I did go down to Tempe yesterday to spend the day looking around aquarium stores and do some clothes shopping. It was a lot of fun, but the clothes shopping wasn't as successful as I thought it was going to be. I didn't find any clothes (I was mainly looking for shirts), but I did find a turquoise pair of Vans shoes on super sale.


I decided to take the day off from work at my second job (only work there 1 day a week), to just relax and get some errands done. I only have 1 day off a week, and that was yesterday (Sunday). I really wish I had a close girl friend who I could hang out with today to keep my mind off of things...but my best girl friend and I stopped hanging out often months ago, because she started acting like and idiot...and I'm not fond of idiots.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 28, 2011)

Amy sorry to hear all this bad stuff happening in your life. Like the old saying goes "It doesn't rain it pours" How true.

I sure hope everything gets better soon for you. :hug1

How are the Bunnies doing? Great Bunny pictures.

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you, Susan :hug:.


My mom was supposed to get out of the hospital today. I am going to try calling her cell phone in a little while. I just hope she doesn't try to do it again.

Brian has had the 3 emergency surgeries and they are weaning him off of the medically induced coma. He is going to pull through, but it is going to be a long road to recovery. He has many more surgeries to endure. Once they allow him visitors, then we will go down to Phoenix and see him.

My Grandma is doing okay. She is still in the hospital for more observation and to try to get her sugar levels where they should be. She should be going home soon.


Suuuch a crappy weekend, but I am glad things are getting better. I hope we don't have anymore things like that happen again. 

I'm looking forward to the month of April. I'm feeling like it is going to be a good month. I will try to buy my scooter (going looking for one tomorrow) and then I have a surprise coming in the middle of April (that I really hope works out this time). I'm also finally filing for the divorce this month!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry Amy! Hope things get better!


----------



## Nela (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh wow Amy! I'm so very sorry to hear about all that's happened. I am glad everyone is pulling through. Sending you lots of love and wishing them speedy recoveries! ray:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, that was a terrible weekend. I am glad things are starting to look up.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, guys .


Nothing new really has been happening, besides the new stray bunny....
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=64646&forum_id=1&jump_to=857369#p857369


I just got back from taking the black capped rescue rat to the vet to be put to sleep . I got home from running errands all day and she was lethargic and showing definite signs of PT (pituatary tumor). I decided it was best to have her PTS because of how far "gone" she seemed. I'm very actively trying to rehome the other two rat girls.

Molly and Morgan are doing super well. They are pretty upset that they've chewed their unpeeled willow tent to the point where it won't stand up anymore. Hopefully we will go back down to Phoenix soon and I can stop by The Bunny Basics and pick up a few more of them.

I can't remember if I posted or not...but a couple weeks ago we took the Goldfish back to PetSmart and decided to just turn the 36 gallon bow front tank into a community Tetra tank. So, now we've got the 6 Black Skirt Tetras, 3 Black Neon Tetras, 1 female Guppy (who happily schools with the black neons), 1 male Betta, 2 Ghost Shrimp, 2 Oto Catfish, and 5 Mystery Snails. The next addition to the tank will be 3 more Black Neon Tetras. We are also adding a second filter to the tank & will baffle it (so the current isn't strong), just like we did with the current filter. All fishies are insanely happy right now!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2011)

Hows the crew?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 8, 2011)

The crew is doing very well! 

I actually think I've found the 2 rat girls a home. A lady emailed me today and she has 2 rat girls and a huge 6ft long grotto style (bookshelf) rat cage, and she wants some friends for her ratties .

Molly and Morgan are molting soooo bad right now. I think it is mostly Molly, but it is intense!!! I need to invest in a little mini shop vac since a mini hand-broom & dust pan isn't working out too well.

Sammy and the kitties are good...all feisty lately, but that is probably because it is becoming spring time.

Speaking of spring time....it is supposed to start snowing tomorrow night and on Saturday. We are supposed to get 6-10 inches of snow. WHAT THE HECK :grumpy:. I am hoping I get snowed in and don't have to go to work on Saturday .


Molly and Morgan are just snoozing around in their cardboard box & tunnel tonight, so no pictures of them.

But....I got pictures of the foster bun! We are thinking his name is "Sawyer", like from the television series, "Lost".
























































































Sawyer is SUPER friendly. It is different having a bunny in the house who actually craves human attention. None of my past rabbits really craved it, but they did all lived in a bunny room...not in the most used room in the house, but they still got a lot of attention. Molly and Morgan are bonded to each other and while they like pets from me....they really just love each other's company more (which is okay!) .

He's been following us around the house - which isn't big...I live in an itty bitty 1 bedroom apartment and he gets run of the living room/little hallway/kitchen, because Molly and Morgan have my bedroom (its like a 20ft x 20ft room?). He also chases the kitties and Sammy, haha! 

Sawyer seems to really like Finley too. He's been running circles around him and pooping as he does it, marking Finley as his territory :wink. I'm glad Finley gets to see how other rabbits act, besides Molly and Morgan. So he now gets to see how some rabbits can be really active and crave human attention, while others (like a bonded pair) just love each other more. Molly and Morgan were the first rabbits that Finley had ever pet :shock:.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 8, 2011)

Amy great pictures. I'm surprised you aren't going to keep hime. He is so ADORABLE.

HALEY I think this bunny is calling out to you.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree. We can figure out a bunny train to get him to her.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 8, 2011)

What a handsome dutchie!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 8, 2011)

With the gas prices as of late, it would just be easier & cheaper to fly the little bunny! It would be $40 in gas on my end to get down to the airport (but we'd may a day trip of it anyway), then somewhere around $100 to fly him. He really needs a neuter (his pee stinks)...thinking about taking him in next week.



Snow is starting to fall here! I went to the store and stocked up on a few things. I'm going to make some delicious brownies too. It is really funny how 6-10 inches can stop this town. So far at work tomorrow I already have about 6 dogs and a cat. I'm wondering how many will cancel....or if I can even get to work! However I did see plow trucks out already this morning preparing, so I assume they've been out all day.


----------



## Yield (Apr 8, 2011)

[align=center]I want Sawyer! He's so cute. I love boy bunnies (I am sticking to males in the future) and dutches are my favorite! <3

But yeah, if I didn't have three bunnies already I'd be jumping at the chance to get him for real. D:

WAIT SNOW!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 8, 2011)

Snow are you serious? :shock:

It's going up to 20Â° C here on the weekend with lots of rain.

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 8, 2011)

Bailee...boy buns are my favorite, too. Actually, I prefer male animals over female animals. Although I do want a white female Standard Poodle someday.

And YES.....SNOW :rollseyes.

Its actually worse then I thought! But of course they can never get it right....

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Prescott+AZ+86303


----------



## Yield (Apr 8, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah. I'm thinking I prefer all male animals as well (as long as they're neutered! Animals have such huge balls! O__O) I mean, I've mostly had all females- I had all female cats, and never had a male dog for long until our dog now, Kiba (the other was when I was really young and he destroyed everything). I only had female rats. It was always put in my head that female animals are better but I have to disagree. I will only be getting males in the future.. unless a female really catches my attention.

Why a female white standard poodle? =) Just curious!

Snow.. that's crazy. I hope it never snows here again until winter!!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, male animals (that are neutered) are definitely better, IMO! I even had my male rats neutered....I hate *goolies* .

I want a white female Std. Poodle because I am a dog groomer and you can really have some fun with those things! I'd like to get into creative grooming (using dyes & trimming designs into the coat). I see a Std. Poodle as a huge advertisement for me....they draw attention (especially when dyed colors!), so that is a way to get clients. Besides, I do love their somewhat cat-like personalities and they are very loving. I'm choosing a female because they are smaller then the males, I like their personalities better, and I can dye her PINK & make her all cute and girly . I'm hoping to adopt a young adult from a rescue, but if that isn't possible then I will have to buy one from a reputable breeder. I don't see myself getting a Std. Poodle for another couple of years though.


----------



## Yield (Apr 8, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah, that's why I didn't adopt the first rabbit I was interested in XD He was a HUGE rex and he'd just been fixed. I was a bit worried because of the cage aggression, but I was still gunna go through with it.. until she picked him up and I saw those `nads... O_O LOL. Glad I waited though- I did more research XD

And that's a good AND cool idea =) A pink poodle sounds really cute! <3

I wanna get a German Shepherd when I get older (always have, ever since I was a kid). 

I WOULD get one from a shelter (because I see them there kind of often), but I don't want the risk of health/behavior problems.

I'm very wary with dogs (so many bad experiences as a child) so I would need one that has the least possible chance of being aggressive/having other behavior problems otherwise I wouldn't be able to handle them. =I (and I do know about German Shepherds- I helped my neighbor raise one ^_^)

The other dog I wanna get- a Shiba Inu (we have one now, but I want my OWN later too) aren't very "abundant" in shelters... so yeah. O_<

But I will always get bunnies from shelters! =)


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 11, 2011)

Sawyer is set to be neutered next Monday (April 18th). I have to drop him off at 7:45 am...and this vet is about 40 minutes away...BLEH!! Since it isn't totally clear where his new home will be yet, I'd rather get him neutered sooner then later. Besides, his pee STINKS!


I think I am going to take my kitty, Tibi, into the shop today and have him shaved into a Lion cut, even if he is short hair. His white fur gets all over everything, so shaving will dramatically reduce the amount of it. I am pretty sure he will be insanely pissed off, but we'll see what happens. My biggest fear is that he will hate me afterward!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 12, 2011)

I like fun cuts still not keen on dying dogs. Maybe because all the ones I have seen the owners tend to see them as accessories.


----------



## BooLette (Apr 13, 2011)

*undergunfire wrote:*


> I think I am going to take my kitty, Tibi, into the shop today and have him shaved into a Lion cut, even if he is short hair. His white fur gets all over everything, so shaving will dramatically reduce the amount of it. I am pretty sure he will be insanely p*ssed off, but we'll see what happens. My biggest fear is that he will hate me afterward!



I shave my boy into a lion cut every summer. He is long hair, but he is SO happy afterward. Not so happy while it's being cut, but once I'm done he frolics around like a kitten. "P


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I did shave Tibi into a Lion cut today . I was super happy with how calm he was...can't believe my own kitty was one of the best kitties I have ever groomed! He looks insanely cute...even put a not-so-manly bandanna on him to make him feel "pretty" .

I will post pictures in a bit, since they need to upload!


ETA: Oh yeah...and he is strutting his stuff around the house and seems super happy with his new hair cut. I think he is much more comfy!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 14, 2011)

Pictures :biggrin:.


*Tibi in a Lion cut....*





















*Sawyer, the foster bunny....
*











































































I will upload pictures of Molly, Morgan, Sammy (dog), Juju (kitty), and more pictures of Tibi in a little bit .


----------



## Yield (Apr 15, 2011)

[align=center]Sawyer is seriously just tooo cute <3


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 15, 2011)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Yeah, male animals (that are neutered) are definitely better, IMO! I even had my male rats neutered....I hate *goolies* .


Great Blog! I read it all today and enjoyed the pictures and storries. This made me laugh hard, poor Finley. Does he know what hehas instore for him?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys .


Here is the pictures of Molly and Morgan from the other day. They were snoozin' ....




























The rabbits are REALLY upset with me because yesterday right after work we went out to my parent's house for my brother's 18th birthday dinner, so they didn't get to come out of their cages because we went to back just as soon as we got home. And tonight/today they aren't allowed out because this happened....


Finley woke up this morning and walked out into the living room to find this mess.....




















We had JUST gotten the levels in the tank perfect, had the perfect amount of fish in there, and were just so happy with our tank. Then this happens. I spent all morning crying over it.

Thankfully the fish are all alive, as well as the ghost shrimp and snails. I don't think they are in the clear yet though, since this is very stressful. Currently they are in a 5 gallon bucket in the bathroom (filled from water from this tank).

Of course the Aqueon office (the tank's brand) is closed until Monday, so I called up the store manager from our Petsmart store (where I bought the tank), begging to let him let me bring the tank kit back for a refund. He said I could, but I don't know if he expects me to get another Aqueon 36 gallon bow front tank kit or if I can pick a different kit. I know it isn't PetSmart's fault, but I am just really upset and ticked off. The Aqueon company will surely be hearing from me on Monday. I don't see a reason as to why the tank cracked...its been running for a month and a half, then all of a sudden a crack blew out!

I really bummed out too because I spent around $125 on this tank kit. I can go in and get the same kit for an exchange (which I don't want to risk again), or I can spend another $120+ for another company's tank kit that is the same size - 37 gallon Marineland kit or a 46 gallon Marine land kit (minus the filter...another $35 added on to it).

We had to return the heater that came with the kit a few weeks ago because it wasn't regulating temperature correctly. PetSmart said we could exchange it for a Top Fin brand (the cheap brand) or pay an extra $10 (in exchange) for a Fluval heater. So, there I have already invested $135 into this Aqueon tank kit.

Not to mention I'm sorry about the carpet in my apartment. We rented a steam cleaner ($25 rental) to suck up a lot of the water. We also have 2 fans (and the ceiling fan) running cross-ways to dry to dry up the carpet. If the carpet gets ruined, then I'm risking my whole $500 deposit!

I feel like throwing in the towel on fish tanks.

ARGGGG :X.


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Apr 17, 2011)

You should have gone with MarineLand Tanks. There kits and tanks come with a lifetime Warranty over 20 gallons. The LED kit comes with a glass tank, filter, and heater. On top of that really fancy LED lights and LED's are cool! There products are also made in the USA I know that Aqueon makes most of there stuff in china (sorry for being racist but I don't support things make in china) spend a little extra and get something nice. 

But if you want to get a big tank I recommended getting a canister filter anyways. There expensive but you need one because a hanging filter just one make ends meet. But the pads will be way cheaper. If you need help with your fish tank just PM me or something.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree, we should have gone with Marineland. The Aqueon was an impulse purchase, unfortunately. 

And thank you, Olivia, we welcome any advice!

We took it back to Petsmart and they do not carry the 37 gallon Marineland kit, so we couldn't "trade it in". I don't have my receipt because the Aqueon corporate office has it for the rebate that they were offering. Even though I have proof that the Aqueon company has my receipt, they still wouldn't issue a cash refund....Petsmart said they could refund me a gift card. I left them with my name and number, so that the manager could contact me tomorrow and talk to me more in depth about the issue. I don't want a gift card...what the heck would I spent $125+ dollars on at Petsmart? Anyway....I will still be contacting the Aqueon company on Monday, when they are open.

So, for now....the fishes are still in the bucket. We will, for sure, be getting a tank tomorrow. We want the Marineland 37 gallon kit....LED night & day lights, bio-wheel filter, etc. Petco has it for $149. Petsmart, on the other hand, has the same size tank with the filter and hood ONLY for $199. 

UGH!


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah I got the marineland LED 10 gallon at petland. I would have gone to petsmart but the traffic there is scary. I wanted a 20 gallon but it wasn't worth the drive. people are really crazy drivers by the petsmart. 

Maybe you can buy a canister filter with the refund money or Filter pads because Marineland filters aren't cheep. ammonia chips and Carbon chips. ick meds because it tends to be caught at 3AM and by 10 AM your fish are dead. Keeping your water at 85-88 F should help prevent this though. Good luck with your fish tank.


----------



## Nela (Apr 17, 2011)

Awww gee Amy, that totally sucks. I am glad you got to them in time. Poor things! I can imagine how frustrated you are with it. :expressionlessI hope the fish and shrimp are doing alright. I hope the store gives you proper service as well and that you can get a good replacement.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I had a community tank of roughly 100 fish, and it crashed due to some bad bloodworms, and I barely have touched a tank since  Sometimes it just takes 1 band incident to make you lose your desire to do tanks.

Hang in there!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is too bad about the tank, its never a good start to the day to discover something like that.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, we got our 37 gallon Marlineland tank kit today. I paid $160 for it at Petco. Petsmart will not issue me a cash refund without the receipt for the Aqueon kit, so I need to call Aqueon on Monday and put in my complaint, as well as have them send me my receipt back. 

We lost our male Betta, 2 Black Skirt Tetras, 3 Black Neon Tetras, 2 Oto catfish, and 2 Ghost Shrimp. I am most upset about my Betta .

The survivors are 3 ghost shrimp, 4 Black Skirt Tetras, 1 female Guppy, 5 Mystery Snails, and 1 Cory Catfish. The Guppy had babies, too, so there is around 10 of those.

Its very upsetting :cry2.



As for the good news....

Sawyer will be going to the vet tomorrow morning to get neutered. He has to be there at 7:45am, so I need to leave my house at 7am...which means waking up to get ready at 6am. BLEEEEH!

Keep him in your thoughts, please :hearts.


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Apr 18, 2011)

I know your fish need to get into that tank asap but let it cycle for at least 3 days. If your fish died this quickly check in then have ick or fin rot. Ick looks like grains of salt on the fish. Look closely because it's hard to see. Fin rot is well fin rot. if you see ick take out the carbon and only have ammonia chips. Add extra salt until you can get some ick guard plus or something. Also bring up your water temp to 90 F but do it slowly. 

The baby guppies should be kept in a breeders net you can find them at petco or something. Mom will eat them double quick and they take several months to grow. Just crush fish fish flakes for them to eat. If you don't have a breeders new just put them in a cup for now unless you want to use them as food. Thats what I do with my fry. 

If any more of your fish die I recommend flushing the rest of them unless you want to battle tooth and nail with ick. It's not expensive but it can take a few weeks to get rid of. Flushing live fish is painful to watch but it's just fish it's not like a $80 Discus that your throwing away.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 18, 2011)

I never had that big of a problem with ick.

When that made rounds in my tank only my ID shark and a couple of tetras got it. It also went away in a few days. (With medicine of course)

If you still have the fish in the bucket, make sure to keep doing small water changes through out the day in the bucket. You might also want to see if you can add the heater in the bucket too.

If you also haven't put them in the tank yet, and even if you have... Try and use your old filter on the new tank to bring some estiblished bacteria in. You should also use the water that you kept in the bucket from your old tank.

You might also want to use the same rocks and everything, to keep as much bacteria as you can. 

I had to cycle a tank in... 8 hours once (I did everything above + taking water from my already estiblished tank)...
I was looking for a green spotted puffer for months, I had a tank set up but then I wasn't having any luck at finding the fish so I ended up taking the water out.... Next couple of weeks, of course I had found the puffer I was looking for. So I had to cycle that tank quick since other people were on the waiting list too and he couldn't hold it for me... He was in his bag for four hours ):
In the end, my cycled tank had perfect levels from day one... It was the one tank I never had a problem with LOL.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2011)

We already added the fish last night after the tank was set up. We have 2 filters on our tank....we took back the one that went with the Aqueon kit, but kept our 10 gal. filter. We also didn't rinse off the gravel or any of the plants.

The bucket that the fish were in was really cold - we didn't have a heater to heat it. So, I think the fish may have died from that. None of them appear to have Ick. I'm attached to my fish (thank goodness my favorite black skirt survived), so I'd have an insanely hard time flushing them alive. Besides, it would be me killing something...which I don't do.

The survivors are all doing well this morning...their color is back to being "vibrant" (well, dark black).

As for the baby guppies...we will just let things happen "naturally". I don't want them to be eaten, but I also don't really want more guppies.




Well, I am taking Sawyer to the vet to be neutered in just a few minutes. My vet is 45 minutes away. UGH. My truck also hasn't been running great (transmission?), so I'm worried about pushing it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 18, 2011)

If you can find Stresszyme by API it is very helpful in cycling a new tank fast. It adds the good bacteria to the system. It also prevents/treats sludge if used long term. It breaks down the debris that collects in the gravel so it stays oxegenated and keeps the good bacteria.

Good luck to Sawyer!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2011)

We did add the Stresszyme stuff .


Sawyer is at the vet! I can pick him up around 2pm. It is only about 9:30am now! His empty cage is upsetting....I need my happy little bunny back .


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad your fishies are off to a good start in the new tank.

Are you going to keep Sawyer then? Sounds like you are quite attached. It may be a long day, but he will be back to normal before you know it.

Every time I see pictures of your Tibi kitty it plucks at my heart strings. I had a cat that I would shave into a lion cut and he was chubby too, looks so similar. He passed from kidney failure July 7 will be 3 years. He was 18, and I had him my whole adult life. I don't think I will ever be done mourning his loss. He was my baby and I miss him every day. Give Tibi extra kisses for me.


----------



## Nela (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your fishies and shrimp. I was hoping you had gotten to them in time and that they could all be saved. Fish are so fragile, they are amazing lil creatures.

I hope all went well with Sawyer's neuter ray:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr. Sawyer Boon is home from his neuter surgery and doing super well! He is already grooming and isn't groggy at all.

:biggrin:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, I just adopted out the foster rat girls! What a huge weight lifted off of my shoulders. I was starting to wonder if I'd even find them a home! The girl who took them has 3 other girl rats to "bond" them too. She seemed like a super cool girl. She even breeds bunnies. Unfortunately, though, she breeds NZ's for meat, then breeds Rhinelanders & English Spots for pets.

Now my living room has more space without the rat cage, woo!


Other news....

Eh...none, really.

I am a bit ticked off with Molly for chewing a 4"x4" hole in the carpet though. They haven't done any damage to my apartment, so I was really happy knowing I'd probably receive my full deposit back. I'm hoping we can get a piece of carpet to patch in and they won't notice it. Now I am just leery about letting them out of their cage...since it obviously was a sign of boredom (like they really play much anyway). I'm hoping to pick up a Maze Haven on May 7th at the Phoenix Pet Expo....hopefully that will entertain them for a while.

Sawyer is doing super well recovering from his neuter. He is a little goofball!

The kitties have been picking on each other lately. I hate that I have two cats they don't really get along. Tibi is pretty independent and Juju is very much a "people-kitty". Oh well...we all have to suck it up.

All of our surviving fish are doing well. Though, I really miss my male betta. I want to get another one, but I'm worried he will pick on our other fish. We need more fish! Our tank is so bare and its depressing.

Fin and I have been really great. I'm still battling my anxiety issues lately. They went away for a long time and now they have come back.

We are getting a gym membership, so we can both be healthy. I've felt really crappy about myself lately...I just feel really fat - and now that the weather is nice enough for tank tops, I would like to feel like I look good in my clothes, not like a cow.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 21, 2011)

From all my fish experience...

My advice is...

Keep numbers in your tank down. It might look a little barren but it's so much easier to take care of as well as it's a happier place for your fishes.

I will never put the maximum number of fish in my tanks again. I had to clean gravel and everything once a week to keep the levels right.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, we don't want to add too many more fish. Its just super hard deciding what fish we want, since we like a variety of them. I'd like 2 more Black Skirts, to bring it up to 6 of them in our tank. Then possibly a male betta. I just feel bad for the guppy, since she lost her friends (the black neon tetras).


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 22, 2011)

The nice thing about guppies is that they will school with any fish that is about the same size. They go well with many tetras and dinios.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 23, 2011)

Today a client was watching me use the Furminator on a kitty and commented about how much cats shed. I told her kitties shed more when stressed. Then I mentioned my bunnies and how they shed soooo much during a molt!

She then mention she was just on her way to get a NZW rabbit from the feed store for Easter.

UH OHHHHH! 

Ugh...I had to be professional....I couldn't "attack" her. So, I bit my tongue and started educating her about rabbits. I told her about spaying and neutering (and how important is way due to temperament, health, etc), she asked questions about it. I told her about bunny proofing her house, toys, pellets, hay, etc.

She told me she was going to get two bunnies, but I'm 90% sure I talked her out of it. I told her that they could sex them wrong and she could end up with a male and a female...then have tons of bunnies before she even knows it. I also told her that if by chance she got two of the same sex, then once they hit "puberty" then they more then likely will start fighting and she will then need two cages....or have a seriously injured bunny. I really hope she listened to me on that part, but I think I scared her away from two.

I gave her my cell phone number and told her to call me anytime with questions. She said she will for sure be calling me...so I really hope she does.

I figured instead of preaching "NO LIVE EASTER BUNNIES! YOU SUCK!" to her, I decided to just educate her. Hopefully I did my part and she does hers. If I don't hear from her by Tuesday, then I'll pull her card at work and give her a call to see how the bunny is doing.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 24, 2011)

I think that is always the better approach, she probably would have gotten it anyway if you scolded her. At least now they have a better chance, and maybe she'll turn out to be a great bunny owner!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2011)

I think you did the right thing.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, guys !



Samweenie says "Hoppy Easter"!








Today we are going to Finley's grandma's house to have lunch/dinner. I have never met his granny and am really nervous! I'm kind of shy, so hopefully its not awkward...haha.

My parents are in Phoenix today, but we might go and see them later. This is the first year that I haven't eaten with them on Easter!

--------------------

I'm getting super excited for the Phoenix Pet Expo that is on Saturday May 7th....
http://www.phoenixpetexpo.com/

Then we will be spending the night in a hotel and going to the Phoenix Zoo on Sunday....
http://www.phoenixzoo.org/default.aspx


I will be picking up a few things from Tranquility Trail for the bunnies while we are there, too. I've decided to get Molly and Morgan these....











Then this for Sawyer.....







-------------------

Finley has the day off tomorrow, so I'm thinking we might go to Out Of Africa for something different to do....
http://www.outofafricapark.com/

I've been there once before and it was really awesome - especially for photography. Finley has never been. And it is supposed to be 83 degrees F in Camp Verde tomorrow, so it will be a nice day...not too hot!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 25, 2011)

That's great you were able to educate. Hopefully she will do the right thing.

You could make the bun run with a folded box and zip ties. Then you can have the fun of decorating them yourself.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 27, 2011)

We had a REALLY good time at Out of Africa on Monday . I will have to upload the pictures and post them to my blog.

We are thinking about taking a trip to San Diego in a few months to go to the San Diego Zoo (and possibly Wild Animal Park). Finley has never been and he REALLY loves zoo's. For 3 nights in a hotel and the tickets to the San Diego Zoo, it will cost $350. Plus the cost of gas and food. So, we need to see if it is possible because we also are going to be taking a trip to Austin, TX this fall....then moving there this fall as well. It would just be cool to go to the SD Zoo before we are 30 hours away from it, since right now we are only about 7 hours away.

---------


So, last night I had fallen asleep on the couch while we were watching a movie. As usual, Molly and Morgan had their play time in the bedroom and Sawyer had his play time in the living room. Well, Finley had gotten up to go potty and when he came out of the bathroom he noticed the barrier that seperates M&M from Sawyer was knocked down. He said he frantically searched for Molly and found her and Sawyer SNUGGLING:shock: in Sawyer's cage. So....Molly cheated on Morgan last night . I'm glad they were snuggling and not fighting, though!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2011)

Opps! Wow


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 28, 2011)

Perhaps bond as a threesome?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 28, 2011)

I am way too scared to bond a trio :lookaround. Morgan waited soooo long to have a wife bun, and I am scared that trying to bond a trio will cause him and Molly to fight and break up .


----------



## undergunfire (May 4, 2011)

SO. STINKIN'. STRESSED. OUT!!!


Bleh! WHY does so many bad things keep happening, after one major bad/good (however you see fit) life event? It seems like after Ryan cheated & left me...so many things keep happening to keep me stressed. I mean, don't get me wrong, plenty of good things have happened....but all the stresses of the bad are really wearing me down.

I've been stressing about work ever since the first of March, when my boss put me on a crappy salary. That, in return, has caused me to stress about money and my profession. I LOVE grooming, but my boss forcing me to groom 7-8 dogs a day, when I only in reality get paid for 5-6 of them...is really making me hate my job....er, place of employment?

I recently heard that Petco, is indeed, really trying to hire new groomers. They have 2 in there right now, but would like to add another or two...as well as a grooming manager. I've been worried/excited about going there to see if I can get in for an interview. I'm hoping it will all be positive and I can leave my current job to get away from my sketchy & unfair boss. I made out a list of questions to have ready for the interview. I was going to go in there tonight and speak with the manager that begged me to come to the job fair today (but couldn't because of work)....but then....

Finley called me about a half hour ago and said he was at the hospital because he broke his Fibula (calf bone) riding BMX  . Great....now I'm stressing even more. His 2 friends are there with him, so he said I could stay at home...even though I said I'd be there for him. He just texted me and said they have given him morphine for the pain.



And now I feel like a big huge whiny selfish baby complaining about this...but, we went on Monday and got a gym membership and have set this healthy life style to work on...now we can't! 

We were looking forward to going to Phoenix this Saturday to see our friend that is still in the hospital recovering from a motorcycle accident, go to the Phoenix Pet Expo, then go to the Phoenix Zoo on Sunday......now we probably can't!

Now I think I really need to wait until he is better (because I imagine his hours at work will be reduced/cut until then).....until I can see about going to work for Petco because the salon needs to be "rebuilt" because so many bad groomers have gone through there. I was able to possibly (since they don't have a lot of clients) take a pay cut from my current job to go to Petco because Finley helps out with the rent and stuff.




BEEEEEEH. I needed to vent it all out, and my RO blog is my only blog. Thanks for reading, if you've done so. I feel a tad better.


----------



## TinysMom (May 5, 2011)

Amy - I think you should still go talk to them. Who knows - if they're desperate enough for groomers (it sounds like they've had bad experiences) - then they might offer to meet your current pay or pay more. You never know unless you talk to them.

I'm sorry you're stressed - all I can say is "this too shall pass"....and you'll look back on this and realize that you made it through.

Something to consider is if you did get on with Petco - if they have a branch here in Austin...you might be able to transfer!


----------



## Nela (May 5, 2011)

Many hugs!

I'm so sorry things just keep piling on. Sometimes ya just need a break ya know. Bleh. I hate when that happens. I hope things settle down and that it all comes together quickly for you.

I agree with Peg, if they really are in need, they might be more willing to give you at least what you are currently making. Play it cool. Just go in, do the interview, pretend like you just expect that they pay a similar rate and when it comes up just act disappointed and say "Oh darn, that does change things". Hopefully, they'll want a good groomer badly enough to pay for it. Is the Petco about the same distance? I guess if it's further away you'd need to factor in the gas...

Best of luck with everything Amy. I'd say "recover quickly"for your boyfriend but well... We all know it takes long to heal. Bleh. I guess "recover well"is more appropriate then.

More hugs!


----------



## undergunfire (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Peg & Sophie :hug:.

I called off of work today. My boss didn't sound angry, but I know she will be p*ssed off about it all day - she is just like that because she doesn't want to work. After I told her how helpless Fin is (needs help getting up to pee, I have to cook food for him, etc) and that we need to get his prescription filled & find an orthopedic surgeon today....she had the nerve to ask me if I could at least work part of the day :rollseyes.

He ended up breaking 2 bones in his ankle & is in a splint. He has to ice it 4 times a day for 20 minutes each time....so I've been the "ice lady" too, haha. 

Just hung up the phone with the orthopedic surgeon...he has an appointment at 1pm tomorrow to find out more. They are going to see if he really does need surgery, and if not...then they will put him in a cast.

They have him on pain meds, which makes him cute and loopy . He keeps saying he isn't hungry, but he needs to eat...so I need to make him some eggs & toast for breakfast. They said he needs lots of healthy foods & protein - thankfully beans have protein....since I think we may be eating beans and rice for a while!



About the Petco thing....

Right now I am on a crappy salary. I realize my salary may not be crappy to others, but it is to me because I actually see how much more money I could be getting if I was still on commission. Grooming is the type of industry where your income is limitless.

I am pretty sure Petco pays hourly & commission...whichever turns out to be higher. Since they don't have a good client base, then I am assuming my pay won't be too great until it can be built up (which can take months). I averaged it out, and my current pay wage is $13.15 an hour....something I really doubt Petco is willing to pay (maybe to a salon manager). You guys are right....maybe if they are desperate enough, though.



Bunny news....

Sawyer is such a PAIN ! We have this corner of the room by the door where we keep all of our shoes....and he likes to chew on shoes & rearrange them. His favorite is sandals because he can pick them up and throw them. He is being really annoying right now, so I put a frozen pizza box (so a plastic-y film box) over the shoes....he has been digging at it and its making such a loud noise. He is soooo p*ssed off at me . I just had to put him back into his cage because Finley needs some sleep.

Molly and Morgan are still the same....an old married couple! Since we aren't going down to Phoenix this weekend & I was going to pick up a Maze Haven & a few other things for them...I am going to have to order one online or try to make my own concoction (sp?). I think they are pretty bored with their cement tube tunnel and "kitty cave". Walmart does sell these thick cardboard cat tents in the cat section...so i may get them one of those - it is pretty cheap, like $11. They remind me of the bunny Dream Cottages.


Oh....and the cats, dog, and fish are all doing good.


ETA: Something like this may be fun for a bunny, too - depending on how the levels and such are set up inside. I may have to buy this and try it sometime! If the buns don't use it...then maybe the cats will, and if not, then the local cat rescue sure can.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/SmartCat-Cat-Jungle-Cats-Dogs/12437132


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 6, 2011)

Do you get benefits at your current job? I'll bet Petco has s9ome great benefits. That's something to consider besides salary. And like Peg said, you would probably have an opportunity to transfer.


----------



## undergunfire (May 6, 2011)

I don't get health benefits at my current job. They only "benefits" she offered was that I didn't have to do daily chores :rollseyes.

I will update more later on Finley's ankle and my job....er, or lack of job. Let's just say I packed up my grooming tools today. Thankfully, I do have another job (my old job)...but it will be $450 less each month. I'll make it work until I find a new grooming job. Again, I'll update in detail later!


----------



## undergunfire (May 7, 2011)

Alright....so about Finley's ankle & my job. I realize it is really long, but I'd like some feedback .



I hadn't heard back from my boss on Thursday and it was reaching 5:15pm....the shop closes at 5:30. I wasn't sure if she was going to call me back when it closed or if I should call her (I waited because I knew they were really busy all day). So, I call her letting her know that I couldn't make it in yesterday (Friday) for the entire day, but I could make it in for the morning, I just had to leave at 11:45am to take Finley to his 1:00pm orthopedic surgeon appointment. She was PISSED......

She couldn't understand why Finley couldn't take a cab. I told her I didn't think it would be fair to Finley, the cabbie won't come inside to help him get off the couch & get dressed, and I felt like I needed to be there with him.

She asked where the orthopedic surgeon's office was and I told her I didn't know. I wasn't sure if it was in this town or the next, and I didn't know the name of the office. She told me something sounded very off and things weren't adding up. She was accusing me of lying, apparently. I told her I didn't ask where it was or the name of it at the time because it wasn't important to me....I wanted to know what they told Finley they were going to do to him tomorrow.....I felt as though that was more important, and I'd find out where we were headed when the time came...no big deal?

She was really pissed and she said she'd have the kennel manager call me back, so she could tell me how she flipped the schedule around. I guess that was her way of saying "Fine, you win."?

About 20 minutes later I get a call back from my boss saying that since we aren't going down to Phoenix for the Pet Expo on Saturday, then she will just switch all of my dogs over to Saturday. I said that is fine, but I don't want to be there all day because Finley needs help. I can't work aaaall day and leave Finley to fend for himself right now...he's in a lot of pain, needs constant icing, needs food. He can't stand for long periods of time because the swelling in his ankle is really bad - he needs to keep it elevated.


So, the kennel manager calls me back (my boss had left) and tells me my boss said I could just come in in the morning (Friday) and still have Saturday off. I asked her what dogs my boss had left on my schedule, and she says...."2 Cockapoos, 1 Standard Poodle, and 1 Maltese." So then I tell her no way I can finish all those dogs in 3 hours. She says, "What do you mean? Vicki said you had to leave the shop at 1pm."

Oh man....now I was even more pissed. My boss lied to the kennel manager and told her that I was leaving the shop at 1pm....after I told my boss MULTIPLE times that I absolutely had to leave at 11:45 - BECAUSE FINLEY'S APPOINTMENT IS AT 1pm. Arggg. I told her multiple times because over the phone we pretty much had the same conversation, multiple times.

So, the kennel manager told me not to worry about anything my boss says and that she is really fumingly pissed right now. She said we'd get through the morning as best as we can. I told her I was leaving right at 11:45am...putting my shears down, and walking out the door. She said that was fine.

The morning (Friday) was stressful. I finished the 2 (very matted & biting) Cockapoos, then the Maltese. I couldn't finish the 2 Bichon mix bath dogs (traded out the Standard Poodle). I left at 11:50am. One of my co workers told me that my boss was still so pissed that morning and was ready to just fire me. Why? Because I have an emergency situation?


We get to Finley's appointment and he definitely needs surgery. He has to go back next Thursday at 11am to see if the swelling has gone down in his ankle (its really really bad), then if it has he will have surgery on Friday. If his swelling hasn't gone down, then his surgery is on Monday.

Right then and there I knew I had to take days off of work...and since my boss was already sooooo pissed that I've taken days off when this first happened, she'd be even more pissed and not understanding that I need to take days off when he's having his surgery. I'd have to take a Thursday off, then a Friday if he's having his surgery that day, if so then I'd have to take that Saturday off as well. If his surgery is on Monday, then I'm still taking that Thursday off, the following Monday, and Tuesday. So...that's 3 more days off.

So, I talked with my 3 co workers (whom I trust and they all feel the same way about Vicki that I do)....and they agreed that she'd probably just fire me if I asked for more days off (keep in mind I get 4 sick days and 5 days paid vacation a year now that I'm on salary). With this broken ankle stuff and all of the salary pay stuff.....I felt it was best to come and get my grooming tools, then call Vicki on Saturday (today) and tell her exactly why I've left. My co workers all agreed. 


I was planning on leaving the shop anyway. I've been thinking about it since she put me on salary. So, with the salary stuff stacked up (getting paid to groom 5-6 dogs a day, when I really groom 7-8 dogs a day)...and now this emergency situation....my boss just showed her "colors" even more and it was a big push to me leaving. I finally had some guts and just did it. I'm scared, but I know everything will be okay.

I'm planning on going to Petco tonight to see if the manager is there, and if I can get in for an interview. If things don't pan on at Petco, then I know of another shop here in town that is hiring....even though I'd prefer not to work for them (had a weird experience when they were going to hire me as a bather before I went off to groom school last spring).

My one co worker (and really great friend, she also trained me) is planning to leave as well. She's been working at the shop for 6-7 years and said when Vicki bought it 3 or so years ago, it just started to go downhill. I mean, the shop has a ton of clients and people are happy bringing their dogs to us....but the boss is just not the type of person who you want to work for. She just doesn't show any appreciation to her employees.


----------



## Nela (May 8, 2011)

Amy,

I'm sorry to hear that Finley needs surgery. I was hoping they'd be able to put a cast and let it heal. Baaaaaaaaah. I can certainly understand why he needs help right now. If it had been an arm, it would have been more simple. If it had been a foot in a cast, that would have been more simple too. But knowing that it's his ankle and not in a cast... Bleh. Of course he would need help. Not only that, but your own love for him makes you want to be there. I think you haven't been dating too too long (I can't remember how long) and it would suck for you to be unable to be there for him during a time of need. I get that, I would feel the same.

As for work... Ugh. I definitely remember those stressful times and fighting with a boss/manager whatever about not being able to come in. I think it is especially aggravating when you are a serious worker and you are treated like crap when you need time off for something that is really important. I understand that work is important, but being respected also is very important. I guess I can sort of understand why she might be a little nervous about trusting you though. I mean, don't get me wrong, but she's probably seeing it as 'young' employee that isn't giving me all the facts, etc. I get why you see it completely differently too though. In the past, when things like this were an issue, I would bring in proof of where I was etc. However, it certainly is a pain in the arse to always have to defend yourself. 

It sounds like things were bound to head this way though. Maybe this all happened for a reason. On one hand, it helps take away having to make a decision. You kept trying to decide whether you should stay or go. That's always very stressful. Of course, this now brings you a new stress, but personally, I prefer these kinds of decisions. Now you HAVE to find another job so now you job shop, whereas before, it was the stress of not knowing what you should do and whether you would make it better or worse for yourself. 

The only thing I would suggest is not rushing to the Petco for an interview especially now that Finley needs you and that you might have more appointments to head to etc. I would take this as an oppurtunity to be there for your boyfriend whilst working an old job that knows you well and that could most likely give you hours that work around everything going on right now. Then, when things are stable, you could focus on the Petco. If they give you an interview and ask you to start immediately but it cause conflicts with the appointments/surgery etc. and right off the bat it makes things a bit tricky for them schedule wise, it may just rub them off the wrong way and that could make you lose this job oppurtunity. 

Just a suggestion. I know it's not easy.

Big hugs to you and I hope things settle for you soon. Thank goodness for old jobs that you can go back to.


----------



## Myia09 (May 8, 2011)

That is rough Amy! But I agree..as long as you have the other job, it was best to leave. I have left jobs over the management being bad..it makes the work horrible, even if you love the job itself.

Taking days off does suck for the manager, but you did have a emergency situation and she should have been understanding.

I hope Finley feels better soon, and the surgery goes well. Take some time for yourself too!


----------



## undergunfire (May 8, 2011)

I'm so burnt out on this work drama, that I don't feel like typing my boss & I's conversation out in my blog. But, this morning I went into the shop and talked to her. I laid my feelings out and we worked on a conclusion. She apologized for reacting the way she did and was more understanding when we talked today. 

I told her that grooming 7-8 dogs a day on the salary pay that she has me at just makes me feel like I am not making the money that I could be making, if I was grooming that many while on commission. I told her that most days that many dogs is just too stressful for me, when the pay rate on top of it just makes it too much for me to handle. She said she didn't know I was so stressed because I do a good job, but she does notice that some days I am a bit "off" (which is normal for any groomer, some days just really suck, no matter what). 

She said we could work on evening out my dogs. I told her 6-7 is something I feel like I can handle, with occasionally grooming 8 dogs (some days are a lighter load then others). 

She said she could raise my pay up to $500 per week - after taxes that comes out to about $430, max. Right now I make $460 per week - after takes it comes out to $394 and some change. $500 per week comes out to $26,000 per year. Right now she has me at $24,000 per year. She asked me to think about it today and get back to her tonight. When I was leaving, she hugged me and said I am a really great girl. And I guess its really not that I don't want to not work at my current salon, I just want my pay to be fair.


I called my friend & co worker and she told me that she makes $32,000 per year and she grooms anywhere from 6-9 dogs a day (9 being rare), while being paid commission (I think she is at 50% or 55%). So, I know that if I was on commission, then I'd make somewhere around $30,000 per year.

I texted my boss a little while ago and told her that I really do want to come back, but I'd prefer to be on commission. I told her that if she wants me to stay on salary, then I'd need to make $450 after taxes, which puts my pay check up to about $540 some-odd per week before taxes...which is about $28,000 per year. I told her that at that point, doing 7 dogs a day (occasionally 8) would make me feel more comfortable...knowing my pay is comparable.

See, on commission if I groomed 6 dogs a day at $38 each (lowest hair cut price we have), times the total by 2 (50% commission), times that total by 5 working days per week, then you get the total.

6 dogs x $38 each = $228 divided by 2 = $114 x 5 days of work per week = $570.

That should be the bare minimum I'd make right now while on commission, seeing as we are very busy. Of course, sometimes I get a $28 bath groom dog or a $22 Chihuahua bath....but generally the average groom price (what you'd groom the most per day) is around $38-$40 per day.

So, now that we are SUPER busy and all of the 2 times a year gigantic dog shave downs are coming in....more money can be made. A simple Labrador shave down is $64! A simple German Shepherd bath is around $42-$46. A cat bath is $42. A cat shave is $62. This isn't including the "spa packages" that get added on - I usually sell 8 to 10 a week, which is $80 - $110 extra per week!


I'm just waiting for her to reply back to me now. I'm nervous, but confident. I know that I can go to another shop and make 50% commission, so I am hoping she realizes that and works with me here. She doesn't want to groom and with me gone...she now has to groom 7-8 dogs a day (compared to her 2-4 a day when she does groom), and work on Fridays & Saturdays - she's off on Fridays and I'm the only Saturday groomer.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2011)

Good luck. *hugs* Call me if anything.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 9, 2011)

Also I am logged into Skype all the time.


----------



## undergunfire (May 10, 2011)

My boss finally got back to me. She's putting me back on 50% commission and scheduling me 5-6 dogs a day for right now, and I can add more if I'd like :biggrin:. So, I'll go back to work tomorrow. She said that her and I just need to keep an open line of communication. I'm very relieved. Now when I groom dogs, I will be making money off of each dog...and it will feel like I'm actually earning my money. Its exciting knowing if I get a Chihuahua bath or something of similar size...I can make an easy $11 or so within 15 minutes .


Anyway....I baked vegan cupcakes today. Finley helped decorate the first batch. I'll be bringing them into work and some into Finley's work - just too many for us to eat!



The first batch is a white cake with applesauce instead of eggs. I used a white frosting and colored it with neon food coloring. They are topped with sprinkles!

























The next batch is a golden cake made with applesauce instead of eggs, mixed diced walnuts into the batter. I used a white frosting, but added apple bits. I topped them with diced walnuts and a dash of cinnamon.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 10, 2011)

How wonderful things worked out with your boss! arty0002:It's good that you stood up for yourself so things are more fair. Perhaps she really didn't think she was being mean or she didn't really look at things from your perspective? 

The cupcakes make me hungry. I hope you don't mind me asking, but how did you go vegan? I am interested because the thought of what meat really is makes me feel ill, but I'm not sure how to go about it. I know, just don't eat it, but it's not quite that simple. :toast:


----------



## undergunfire (May 12, 2011)

Things at work are going way better . I'm already back to loving my job and feeling like I'm actually earning my money. In just 2 1/2 days my pay check (that I get tomorrow) will be $300 after taxes (around $355 before). I only groomed 4 dogs one day, 5 the next, and 6 yesterday. On salary, I would have groom 7-8 for 5 days and brought home a $394 pay check after taxes ($460 before). So....you can see how pleased I am now!!

I bought a new pair of Geib Gators curved shears yesterday and they are amazing! I guess I got the "need new grooming tools" bug, because then I came home and bought a green Les Poochs brush ($50 stinkin brush!), Wahl Competition Series blades in a #4F & #5F, and a purple Bravura trimmer (for sanis, feet, faces, little dogs). I spent $300 in total yesterday, but I am dying to try my new tools. Grooming is all about keeping on educating yourself AND nice tools to make your job easier.

I really can't wait to try the Les Poochs slicker brush. Its supposed to be the very best - makes brushing out the dog faster and no pain for the dog). I wanted to buy the mat zapper from LP as well, but its $60...so I figured I'd give the cheaper brush a shot first. If these brushes are really all they are talked up to be (a magic wand), then I will be sooooo excited. I am just so sick of brushing out matted dogs - and I don't have the patience for it.


On a side note....

Finley goes into his Orthopedic appointment today in an hour-ish. They are going to see if the swelling has gone down and if it has, then his surgery is tomorrow at 2:15. I'll drop him off at the hospital at 12:15 and cruize up the street to work until he's done with surgery. That way I can still make money...he said he's fine with me not waiting around while hes getting it done.


Oh, and Sawyer is just the sweetest bunny. He jumps up on the couch now to sit on Finley's chest & soak up the lovin'...and he likes the lay on the floor with me while I am on the computer.


----------



## BooLette (May 12, 2011)

That is all so awesome!

Where did you go to school to become a groomer?


----------



## undergunfire (May 23, 2011)

BooLette....I went to "school" at the shop that I work at. I paid $3500 and they trained me to groom in 3 months .



Its been nearly 12 days since I last updated. Hrm...

Finley had his surgery and he is doing really well. He got 4 pins and a metal plate in his ankle. Its been a bit over a week since surgery. He's got about 5 more weeks of putting no weight on his leg - and he is super sick of staying at home laying on the couch. He's gone out a few times to the store, but its just a hassle and he isn't good with the crutches.

We went to the DES office today and they are hopefully giving him medical insurance to cover all the medical bills (like $13k), and a food card ($200 worth of groceries a month). So, if he gets both of those, then a lot less stress will be upon us. Right now I am having to pay for everything - which I can afford, but it just means less money to put into savings.

Because of him being out of work, we are thinking we will have to wait to move to Austin, TX around January of next year instead of October/November of this year. With buying new grooming tools, needing to spend some of my savings, and him not working & therefore not able to save.....we don't think we will have the funds to move as soon as we hoped. I'm bummed, but I know if I work through the Thanksgiving & Christmas holidays, then I'll make more money to save.

We also decided to take our 4 day San Diego trip at the end of August. We want to go to the SD Zoo & SD Wild Animal Park while we are only 7 hours away, versus 20+ hours away. Finley has never been, and he really enjoys things like that. Also, a little vacation for just the two of us is going to be wonderful.



Things at work aren't too bad. I'm making more money being on commission rather then salary, as I already knew. My boss hired a new groomer from Vegas. I guess she "ran away from" an abusive relationship. She has 6 years grooming experience, but hasn't groomed in a few years. She came for her audition on Friday and she was scheduled 2 dogs to groom - a **** Tzu (very common and easy) and a Wheaton (not so common, but still fairly easy). She must have been overwhelmed from her personal life & grooming again (after not for a few years), because she was crying and all panicked.

I can understand being stressed and such, but you really need to try to keep it together for a job interview. After all of that drama....my boss still hired her.

At the end of the day on Friday the kennel manager asked me if my boss has talked to me. I said no...and she told me that the new girl was to come in tomorrow (Saturday) and rough-in (preshave, clip nails, etc) dogs for me (I'm the only Saturday groomer). That really pissed me off since my boss was the one who said we need to keep an open line of communication - and there she goes...being sketchy again.

The new girl ended up leaving a voicemail at the shop on Saturday morning saying its probably not a good idea if she comes in today, because she is feeling very anxious - and to give her a call if we need her to "save our butts".

My boss is STILL hiring her and I guess she will be in the shop for her official first day tomorrow. It's such crap!



The furkids are all doing well. I will update with some pictures and more things about them later or tomorrow .


Oh, and I do have a little spur of the moment mini-rant....
I AM SO SICK OF THIS TINY LITTLE APARTMENT!! People always fight around us. The manager lady knocks on our door and tells us to quiet down all of the time....even when we don't feel as though we are being loud - we will just be watching t.v. and talking. Granted, we do keep the windows open because its a nice temperature outside and turning on the AC right now would be foolish. 

There is just no where to store anything in here - I have 1 regular sized closet with sliding doors in the bedroom and then skinny shelved pantry in the kitchen area. My closet is mostly filled with bins for the rabbit hay, rabbit litter, toilet paper & paper towel bags, 5lb bags of bulk rabbit food (because its on super sale right now), bunny toys, then some stuff like my sewing machine in a box, wedding dress in a box, plastic drawer of shoes/purses/stuff, and my vacuum. And with only 2 double windows in the apartment (1 in the living room and 1 in the bedroom)....it feels dark & depressing.

Arggg....I can't wait to move. I'd move into another apartment because my lease is up in September, but its hard to find month-to-month places and we want to get out of this state around January.


----------

